
We launched a startup community web app - nikhilol
https://unibubble.co.uk
======
carterklein13
Still digging into the site, but my immediate first impression was that
without someone showing me a link to this site saying "We launched a startup
community web app" I'd have no idea what it's doing.

When you click into the search bar, it becomes a little bit more clear, but
not fully clear. I feel like at least a little blurb explaining what you guys
are is necessary here.

------
nikhilol
Hey everyone! We have just launched a web platform as a international
directory of startups, we would love to see some of you over there.

It's completely free to list your business, we are just trying to get
businesses connected and trying to give your businesses more exposure without
paid ads etc.

If anyone has any questions just let me know! Hope to see you there:)

~~~
dvaun
Besides the search utility, what features does the site have?

